# Costume idea for 6 months pregnant



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok guys, my wife will be 6 months pregnant on Halloween and is looking for ideas for a costume.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

Well it depends. Do you want to use the belly or hide it? I'll be about 4.5 months for Halloween and will be a vampire. I made a dress that hangs over my belly, hiding it. It really depends on what you want to accomplish.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

She wants to use the belly.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, she could show off her belly and attach a foam mask over the front of it, so it looks as if she's a mutant with a 2nd face or twin.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok -you are dressed as a devil and she is dressed in a angel costume with a sign around her neck saying: 


THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen people paint their belly as a pumpkin. Pretty neat if done right.
Catholic school girl, nun, old lady....all work well.
Also, put an "oven" around the belly and you can go as the baker.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Deviled egg?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Belly as bowling ball, and the pins as if they falling like a strike.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Giant eyeball...
octopus head and arms


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Belly painted as a baseball and the rest of her the glove around it. Or, a more gruesome idea to make the Alien popping out.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

How about an alien coming out of the belly?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That will happen soon enough.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've seen this done on stage-
Men, with their painted bellies hanging out. Nipples are the eyes and the belly button as the mouth. They wear very large hats that cover their heads...
This would be tough for a woman to do!

but Sponge bob is a possibility!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> That will happen soon enough.


Kind of what I was getting at!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

defintaly pregnant nun but I think someone said that lol


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I really like some of them, some are just plain,,,,,well,,,
ok, next, She seems to be leaning towards "Mother Nature and Father Time". This is fine by me, seeing as it is just for our costume party, of coarse on the big night, I will be something a little more grusome.
I am pretty sure how to approach Father time, and she has some good ideas for Mother natures, but I love to get ideas from you guys. any suggestions?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

go naked? nothing could be more nature-al.


----------

